# Wat-Fischen



## dorschfisher (4. Mai 2008)

hallo
ich wollte mal wattfischen,und wollte fragen was man da so braucht,ich weiss nur ne gute warme Watthose eine Angel Köder und sowas is ja klar.ABer wie ist das mit den fischen wo kommen die rein und so gibt es da extra kescher oder so?
Ich wollte das halt mal ausprobieren an der krautkante auf Hornis zu Angeln
Ich hoffe mal das ihr da was zu wisst.
danke


----------



## theundertaker (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

Ey ich finde das hammergeil, dass ihr immer "Watthose" schreibt....ich muss jedes Mal aufs Neue über die Beschreibung der Watthose kichern *vor Lachen vom Stuhl kipp*

Ihr seid super...weiter so XD


----------



## Waldi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

Hallo Dorschfisher,
ist nicht so schlimm, wenn man mit 14 noch auf ein paar Watt mehr in der Hose hofft! Mit diesen Dingern watet man aber durchs Wasser (vielleicht auch durchs Watt) daher Wathose! 
Für den eventuellen Fang gibt es da sowas wie eine Fangschlaufe welche man sich an den Gürtel tüdelt um die Dorsche aufzufädeln. Keine Ahnung wie das Ding richtig heißt.
Aber weiterhin keine Angst vor der Rechtschreibung den wir sind Angler und keine Pauker.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*



Waldi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das Ding richtig heißt.


Moin !! ich kenne das Ding unter Fischgalgen..  gibt aber bestimmt noch mehr bezeichnungen dafür


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

also, helf ich dir mal mit deiner wattausrüstung|supergri

du brauchst als erstes eine wathose, die nicht unbedingt aus neopren sein muss, da du ja auf hornis angeln willst und wenn die im mai kommen ist das wasser nicht mehr ganz so kalt wie zu mefo zeiten.

dann solltest du eine etwa 3m lange spinnrute besitzen mit einem WG bis 30 oder 40g. dazu eine rolle in 3000er oder 4000er größe bespult mit 10er geflo oder 25er mono und du bist bei hornis auf der sicheren seite. würde dir eher zu der mono raten.

zum watangeln gibt es bestimmte watkescher. google das mal oder schau gleich bi 3-2-1 nach. es gibt sie entweder aus holz oder aus alu. mittlerweile liegen die beim preis glaube ich so ziemlich gleich, musst du halt wissen was du willst. vorteil der holzkescher ist, dass sie schwimmen.

dann wohin mit den gefangene fischen? es gibt da so eine art gürtel, den du dir dann um die taille bindest, wo so haken dran sind. die ziehst du durch die kiemen der fische und schließt sie (ähnlich wie ein karabiner) damit der fisch nicht abfällt. diese gürtel nennt man "fischgalgen". 
nicht verwechseln mit einem watgürtel, der dazu da ist die wathose um diehüfte abzudichten (damit sie nicht volläuft falls du mal umkippst). in den watgürtel kannst du auch den kescher stecken, damit er praktisch auf dem rücken befestigt ist. siehst du bei fast allen mefo anglern an der küste

nun zum köder: 
hornis fängst du eigentlich mit allen schlanken küstenblinker (hansen flash, möre silda, etc). du kannst es so machen, dass du zwischen blinker und drilling noch ca. 3cm schnur zwischenschaltest, das soll die bissausbeute erhöhen, da die hornis so knapp beißen bei blinkern. keine ahnung ob das nun so viel ausmacht...
du kannst den drilling auch durch ein bund dünnefäden ersetzen. beliebteste fabe ist rot. die hornis beißen sich denn da drinnen fest und kommen wegen ihren vielen spitzen zähne da nicht mehr raus. seit letztem jahr ist das der letzte schrei und ziemlic beliebt an der küste. bekommst du in jedem gut sortiertem angelladen diese dinger.

dan gibt es noch methode mit den naturködern, und zwar in verschiedenen varianten. als köder dienen eigentlich immer heringsfetzen (die haut muss unbedingt dran bleiben!) aber wenn du erstmal nen horni gefangen hast solltest du auf hornifetzen umsteigen, da die besser am haken halten.

entweder du schleppst die fetzen hinter einem sbirolino (schwimmend oder langsam sinkend) durchs wasser (super fängig, ich schlepp das immer mit dem boot und besack mich dabei ständig)
oder du fischt eine montage mit wasserkugel (groß muss sie sein wegen sicht) bei der du dann lediglich einen meter vorfach lässt bis der haken folgt. hakengröße ist übrigens so größe 6 bis 8



ich hoffe damit kann ich dir helfen #h


----------



## magnus12 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

Easy mit dem Fischgalgen...

Ein Guertel aus dem Baumarkt, ein sogn."Markttaschenring" aus ebendem, bischen Tueddelband, und der Fisch ist geputzt #6. 
Gibt bessere dinge, fuer die man Geld ausgeben kann.

Neue Blinker zum Beispiel...#h


----------



## Watfischer84 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

Nen vernünftigen Fischgalgen bekommtst du mittlerweile für schlappe 4.90 doppelmark. 
Ich möchte diese kleine investition nicht mer missen wollen. ist halt aus kunststoff und hält ewig.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ey ich finde das hammergeil, dass ihr immer "Watthose" schreibt....ich muss jedes Mal aufs Neue über die Beschreibung der Watthose kichern *vor Lachen vom Stuhl kipp*
> 
> Ihr seid super...weiter so XD





Na - das ist ja mal wieder ein aussagekräftiges Posting #d


@ Dorsch_Freak

Damit kann man doch was anfangen #6


@ Dorschfischer

So 'nen Fischgalgen hab ich auch, besser aber finde ich für das Hornhechtangeln 'nen alten kleinen Setzkescher. Den setzt Du ( heißt der deshalb so #c :q ) in einen kleinen Schwimmring ( einen mit kleinem Durchmesser aus dem Supermarkt  )
Der schwimmt 1a und die abgeschlagenen Hornies schuppen sich  fast von selbst :vik:

Verbinde den und deinen Watgürtel mit 'nem halben Meter Tüdelband und der Setzkescher ist immer bereit.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na - das ist ja mal wieder ein aussagekräftiges Posting #d



seh ich genauso ....
vielleicht ist der Nörgler ja auch nicht viel älter als der Threaderöffner ... #c
hört sich sicher ganz witzig an, aber bei nem 14 jährigen sollte man doch die Größe zeigen sowas mal nett zu übersehen #h


----------



## dorschfisher (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

DAnke für die ganzen Antworten!
aber ich wollte nochmal fragen wie diese Kescher heißen,dass ich das bei google nachschauen kann,weil bei uns in wohlberg da ist alles voll mit Watangler und ich denke mal ihr meint diese riesen kescher oder?
Und wo solll ich den kescher befestigen eifach im wasser liegen lassen oder immmer festhalten aber das ist ja auch doof.
UNd wo sollen die Fische hin wenn ich welche gefangen habe???Gehen die dann auch in diesen großen Kescher?
Und dieses mit dem sbirolino hab ich schonmal versucht auf horni aber hat nichtso geklappt,musss man an sbiro eigendlich blei ranmachen,ich denke nur an der schnur wo der köder befestigt ist oder damit der untergeht aber ich glaube ich hattte den auch falsch montiert,ich hab da nen stopper rangemacht als erstes danach den sbiro und danach wieder nen stopper dann habe ich ne schlaufe gemacht und denn so n 50cm langes vorfach aber das sah so komisch aus der sbiro lief immer 50cm vor dem Köder,und wenn ich da nachdenke würde ich da auch nicht anbeissen als horni wenn da kurz bevor so ein ding schwimmt LoL.
und wie solll ich da den köder befestigen bei mir hängt der da immer wie so ein sack xD.
Und das mit der pose und denn heringsfetzen mache ich immer wenn ich mit meinem vater und dem Boot rausfahre weil da ist es doof zu blinkern oder so auf nem Schlauchboot.UNd wie teuer wäre das alles ca insgesamt???
diese Blinker habe ich mir heute gekauft der im Laden meinte die sind gut für horni,das was so aussschaut wie schwarz das ist silber.
aber echt danke für die antworten


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

die blinker sind genau die, die ich meinte. aaalso, zu deinen fragen...

1. kescher:

ja die heißen watkescher, aber für hornhecht brauchst du keinen riesen meerforellenkescher. ein kleiner kescher, wie ihn die fliegenfischer an bächen auf bafo benutzen reicht völlig aus! dann musst du den fisch halt sehr genau kontrollieren um ihn zu keschern.

es gibt zwei möglichkeiten, den kescher bei dir zu führen:
du benutzt einen watgürtel (für beschreibung siehe mein 1. posting) und steckst ihn da rein, sodass er mit der öffnung nach oben steht. da ist er nie im weg und trotzdem schnell zu greifen wenn du ihn brauchst
du bindest ihn mit einer kordel irgendwo an dir fest (träger der wathose, eine öse an der jacke, etc) und lässt ihn neben dir im wasser schwimmen
2. aufbewahrung der gefangenen fische:

manche meerforellenangler machen das so dass sie die fische an land legen und dann weitermachen. die praktischere variante ist meiner meinung aber der fischgalgen (beschreibung: siehe mein 1. posting) oder die benutzung eines setzkescher, wie es goeddoek beschrieb (gerade, weil die sich dann von alleine schuppen, dann hast du hinterher keinen dreck zu haus


3. sbirolino:

die montage ist recht einfach. du ziehst den sbirolino auf die hauptschnur. direkt dahinter kommt eine perle, um den knoten zu schützen, der nun folgt. mit diesem knoten bindest du einen *dreifach*wirbel an die hauptschnur. das vorfach sollte 2m bis 2,5m lang sein. aufpassen, dass die rute lang genug ist um das zu werfen. außerdem sieht es komisch aus, wenn das vorfach länger ist als die rute und der fisch immer um dich rum schwimmt, du ihn aber nicht keschern kannst, weil das vorfach zu lang ist:q


4. befestigung des köders:

wie schon erwähnt nimmst du einen fischfetzen (etwa 1cm breit und 3-4 cm lang) und ziehst den im zick zack auf den haken. also stichst du den haken erst oben rein, schiebst ihn durch, stichst ihn unten wieder rein, ziehst ihn durch und immer so weiter, bis der fetzen gerade auf den haken und schnur gezogen ist. ein stück des fetzens läss du über den hakenschenkel rausgucken, das dreht bei zug dann so verführerisch.


5. schlauchboot

alles halb so wild, ich mach auch noch ganz andere sachen auf meinem schlauchboot als hornis angeln. ich mache damit touren zu wracks und pilk auf die großen dorsche (wohlgemerkt keine laichfische). schnüre und reusen habe ich mit dem schlauchboot auch schon gelegt. wenn es ein gutes ist, das ihr habt, dann passiert da nichts. das einzige, was ich mich mit einem schlauchi nie trauen würde, wäre gaffen:m


6. preis:

wenn du gut bist, und gute sachen findes, dann bleibst du unter 50€ (rute und rolle lass ich mal außen vor)und hast trotzdem was schönes. 



wünsche dir viel glück bei der jagd nach den "mini-marlinen"


----------



## dorschfisher (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

danke,ich werde das mal alles versuchen denn am 17mai habe ich jugendweihe und danach wollte ich mir das alles kaufen.Angel und so habe ich ja wiollte nur eine Wathose und den Gürtel und so kaufen.ABer am Wochenende werde ich noch von der Mole mit Blinker angeln.

Ich werde denn mal berichten



danke


----------



## dorschfisher (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*

ja,ich hab einen hornhecht gefangen und hatte edliche fehlbisse
der hornehcht war auf heringsfetzen am posenvorfach,und mit blinker hatte ich nur fehlbisse meistens bis zum boot gehabt und dann ab


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Watt-fischen*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> ja,ich hab einen hornhecht gefangen und hatte edliche fehlbisse


 
mach dir keine sorgen, das ist das normalste von der welt beim horni angeln


----------



## magnus12 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wat-Fischen*

Moin nochmal,

das Wichtigste beim Spirofischen ist, dass Du ein "halbsinkendes", also langsam sinkendes Modell benutzt. Meist sind das die glasklaren Modelle, 25-40gr. geht am besten. Der Köder muss unter die Oberfläche, das bringt viel mehr Bisse.

Als Vorfach reicht 1m beim Hornhechtangeln völlig aus. 
Wichtiger ist ein kleiner, dünndrähtiger Haken, z.B. ein "schleienhaken" oder ein  Stipphaken Gr. 4-10. Den brauchst Du nur 1-2 mal durchzustechen, das kann ruhig lang herunterhängen. 
Das Ganze kannst du bei einem Fehlbiss 5-10Sek. stehen lassen, ohne dass es zu schnell absinkt, dann kommt der Horni nochmal rum und saugt sich den Fetzen rein.
Als Fetzen schneide ich den Ganzen Hering in Scheiben, die ich dann teile- gibt massig Köder und geht ganz schnell.


----------



## Rosi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wat-Fischen*

Hi Chris, der Hansen ist genau richtig. Den Drilling würde ich durch einen Zanderhaken Größe 4 oder einen Circle Hook Größe 1 ersetzen. Wenn es unbedingt ein Drilling bleiben soll, binde ihn 3cm hinter dem Blinker an. Der Hornfisch schnappt meistens seitlich oder von oben (Absinkphase) zu. Ein fetter Drilling verfehlt seinen Schnabel.
Hier ist ganz am Ende ein Foto von meiner Bootsmontage. Damit kann man den Hornfisch gut über den Rand heben, wenn er fest sitzt.


----------



## dorschfisher (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wat-Fischen*

das mit dem band wollte ich eh machen da nehme ich am besten geflochtene schnur oder?
waren zu viele Fehlbisse.

In 2Wochen werde ich das nochmal versuchen ,denn der Horni is ja auch nochnicht richtig da,bei uns in wohlberg.


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wat-Fischen*

Nein Monofil, das federt den Stoß besser ab und läßt sich auch besser händeln. Geflecht schabt am Rand der Blinkeröffnung und ist zu anfällig.
Nimm keine roten Drillinge, darauf beißt der Horni viel seltener.


----------

